# Cruze Diesel a "Jetta Killer" or market booster for both cars?



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

The Cruze Diesel has repeatedly been called a "Jetta Killer" in the press, but I have to wonder whether the the Cruze launch will ultimately benefit sales of both vehicles by boosting public awareness of diesels as an alternative powertrain.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think it will become some of both. It will get more people into diesels, but not necessarily into the Jetta.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It won't kill the Jetta. If anything, it'll give VW some good competition and both will be at each other's throats to make their cars more competitive.

The Mazda 6 diesel is coming around later this year as well. Looks like it's packing some significant power under the hood.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> It won't kill the Jetta. If anything, it'll give VW some good competition and both will be at each other's throats to make their cars more competitive.
> 
> The Mazda 6 diesel is coming around later this year as well. Looks like it's packing some significant power under the hood.


I think it would be absolutely hilarious if diesel suddenly gained a reputation as the "more power" option among younger car buyers.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It would be kinda funny, especially considering older diesels like the VW Rabbits that could barely climb a hill.

V6's are beginning to die off in most mid-size sedans (even though they're teetering on 300 HP in a car like a Honda Accord - more powerful than ever, and pretty fuel-thrifty too), and 4-cylinders are gaining power and losing displacement in favor of turbochargers.

But there's still always that hunger for more power...and today's diesels are torquey little things with a big enough turbo stuck on them. The extra MPG with a "punch" when you need it is an added bonus that you just don't get to the same effect from a small gasoline turbo engine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

No matter what I want this car to sell well, why you ask? So GM will stick small diesels in every **** thing they make. 

1/2 ton 4x4 with a 5.3L V8 has got a real world 16mpg hwy for 14 years. For almost as long the 3/4HD 4x4 with the 6.6L V8 duramax diesel can easily get 23mpg hwy. GM had plans before 2008 for a 4.5L V8 duramax 1/2 ton truck engine that would get better than 25mpg hwy, that plan was canned with the new GM. Now with dodge offering a V6 diesel 1/2ton I think GM needs to have something to offer in there best selling trucks(1/2 ton) too. 

Sure the new 2014 silverado 4.3L ecotec3 V6 with 285hp and 305lb-ft of torque probably already gets 25mpg highway.... to bad GM has not released the V6 MPG rating yet. Considering the new 5.3L v8 gets 23mpg hwy(22mpg with 4x4), I think 25mpg 4.3 V6 is realistic.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> No matter what I want this car to sell well, why you ask? So GM will stick small diesels in every **** thing they make.
> 
> 1/2 ton 4x4 with a 5.3L V8 has got a real world 16mpg hwy for 14 years. For almost as long the 3/4HD 4x4 with the 6.6L V8 duramax diesel can easily get 23mpg hwy. GM had plans before 2008 for a 4.5L V8 duramax 1/2 ton truck engine that would get better than 25mpg hwy, that plan was canned with the new GM. Now with dodge offering a V6 diesel 1/2ton I think GM needs to have something to offer in there best selling trucks(1/2 ton) too.
> 
> Sure the new 2014 silverado 4.3L ecotec3 V6 with 285hp and 305lb-ft of torque probably already gets 25mpg highway.... to bad GM has not released the V6 MPG rating yet. Considering the new 5.3L v8 gets 23mpg hwy(22mpg with 4x4), I think 25mpg 4.3 V6 is realistic.


Agreed. I'd like to see the diesel in a small SUV like the Terrain/Equinox. It would give them some towing capability that even the turbo 4-cylinders they'll probably eventually put in to compete with the Ford Escape won't have.

Jeep tried it a few years back with the Liberty CRD, but it was a loud, relatively gutless engine that was soon killed by emissions standards. Also the only time in the history of the Liberty they actually put a decent transmission in the darn things.

They're bringing back one in the new Cherokee/Grand Cherokee. Supposed to be pretty good.

I too am interested in the V6 Silverado.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> I too am interested in the V6 Silverado.


Its too bad most of America will still buy the 5.3L V8 they don't need 99% of the time with their one passenger and maybe a bag of grocery's. 

The 285 horsepower rating of the new 4.3L V6 is the same as a 2000 5.3L V8. Thats a 95HP increase over the previous 4.3L(195HP/260lb-ft). Torque was also increased by 45lb-ft to 305lb-ft. This engine will be able to tow 7,200 pounds. I am dying to know the MPG numbers. 2014 Silverado, Sierra 4.3L EcoTec3 V6 Offers Best-In-Class Ratings | GM Authority


Sorry, back on topic......


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> It won't kill the Jetta. If anything, it'll give VW some good competition and both will be at each other's throats to make their cars more competitive.
> 
> The Mazda 6 diesel is coming around later this year as well. Looks like it's packing some significant power under the hood.


I probably would have taken the Mazda6 Syyactiv Diesel over the Cruze D I have on order but I went by the Mazda dealer and they told me that there was just a meeting w/ a district sales rep and that Mazda has decided to not bring in the Diesel. I explained that I only a diesel buyer and didn't mind waiting a few more months and they stuck to their story and never even asked me if I wanted to see a gas Mazda6.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

To bad i could not get this.
Brazil's Chevy S10 Turbo Diesel 4x4 Truck


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

nebojsa said:


> To bad i could not get this.
> Brazil's Chevy S10 Turbo Diesel 4x4 Truck


I raise you

Australia's Holden SV6 Ute

An el camino! No wait Holden UTE?

Anyways... the Jetta will be around for awhile, we aren't out there to kill car models, just to kill gas companys from selling us so much gas.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

"Kill them?" Nah, we're 'Benevolent Bastards'!

So, we just want to *break/brake* their automotive _arms_ or _legs_ or...


----------



## chuckrts (Jun 6, 2011)

Have been to Brazil a lot lately, was trying to see if I could export one of the GM small diesel trucks to USA. Still working on it.
Worked in Itaily for 3 months in 2006, drove an Alafa Cross wagon 1.9L all wheel drive in the Italian Alps, what a car. Mountains, 6 speed standard & all wheel drive in the Alps in winter? With the low end torque of the deisel 1.9L, I could go through snow so deep I left belly pan inprints.
There is a huge pent up demand for small deisels in trucks to get the MPG ratings and the Towing ability. My only concern with the Cruze deisel is the GM history with Deisel's and automatic transmissions, it has not been a good story. But I'll still buy one and make sure the warranty on the trans is solid.


----------



## chuckrts (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes went typeing fast I misspell DIESEL......


----------



## chuckrts (Jun 6, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I raise you
> 
> Australia's Holden SV6 Ute
> 
> ...



You of course you know that Holden is the Ausy Chevy?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hopefully the inevitable comparison will bring some good press to diesel as a viable alternative.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

chuckrts said:


> Have been to Brazil a lot lately, was trying to see if I could export one of the GM small diesel trucks to USA. Still working on it.Worked in Itaily for 3 months in 2006, drove an Alafa Cross wagon 1.9L all wheel drive in the Italian Alps, what a car. Mountains, 6 speed standard & all wheel drive in the Alps in winter? With the low end torque of the deisel 1.9L, I could go through snow so deep I left belly pan inprints.There is a huge pent up demand for small deisels in trucks to get the MPG ratings and the Towing ability. My only concern with the Cruze deisel is the GM history with Deisel's and automatic transmissions, it has not been a good story. But I'll still buy one and make sure the warranty on the trans is solid.


You ARE aware that GM states the 2014 Cruze Diesel _"...is neither designed nor intended to tow a trailer."_ don't you?


*Trailer Towing (Fuel Economy 
Model or Diesel Engine)

**The vehicle is neither designed nor intended to tow a trailer*.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

nebojsa said:


> To bad i could not get this.
> Brazil's Chevy S10 Turbo Diesel 4x4 Truck


Ford also still sells the Ranger pickup overseas with, I think, a 2.2 turbo diesel in it. Reportedly gets close to 40 mpg highway (unloaded). We seem to get the shaft here in North America on some of these interesting vehicles.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

chuckrts said:


> You of course you know that Holden is the Ausy Chevy?


Yes. ? Chevrolet El Camino lol... You guys get the cool cars.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> You ARE aware that GM states the 2014 Cruze Diesel _"...is neither designed nor intended to tow a trailer."_ don't you?
> 
> *Trailer Towing (Fuel Economy
> Model or Diesel Engine)
> ...


Okay the reason I bought my Jetta sportwagen diesel with a 6 speed manual is that It is rated to tow 1000lbs by Vw(consumer reports says 2000). The facts that it saved $1100.00 over the auto, gave at least 4 mpg better on the highway over the auto, was cheaper to service than the auto were just gravy. I also like the full sized spare tire. That said I really hope the Cruze diesel makes it. Chevy has a lot more dealerships and can turn more people onto diesel.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

The 2015 Chevy Colorado is scheduled to have a 2.8L turbo diesel engine option.

If it does, I will most certainly purchase one.

The Colorado getting that engine is dependent on strong Cruze D sales however.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> The 2015 Chevy Colorado is scheduled to have a 2.8L turbo diesel engine option.
> 
> If it does, I will most certainly purchase one.
> 
> The Colorado getting that engine is dependent on strong Cruze D sales however.


I have heard the same thing, with a 25MPG 1/2 ton dodge v6 diesel they need to do something!


----------

